# A Silver Dollar , an new tank and a new growth..



## PerculaStu (Aug 1, 2005)

hi guys, 

sad news.. well i hope not. 

one of my silver dollars has developed a growth in the last few days. 

it looks like he might have burnt himself on the heater or something? 

background: a few days ago, in the 3ft tank he was fine, no marks. 

i moved all the fish into a 60L tub with existing water. i 

i filled the 4ft tank with new water, treated it, and added the old tank water making about 40% of the water. with me? 

i added the fish, and the rest of the old water. 

then this growth game about, while they were in the tub i had it filtering and heated... all the other silver dollars (4) are fine, and the affect one isn;t behaving abnormally 

what is it? how can i heal it? 

heres some pics of the growth 
The Patient








Again 








a group pic, you can see the unaffected and affected Silver Dollar









any thing i can do guys?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi there,
I don't think that's a burn of any kind, in fact it looks like an ulcer (yes, fish can get them!). I'm not very aware on how to cure ulcers... i've seen plenty of pictures and it looks similar to your fish. I've heard there is 90% chance of survival if you act against them - quickly. (so no worries ).

Here's an informative website:
http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/disease/ulcers.htm 

If that doesn't help, pop down to your LFS and you'll find some stuff that will help the fish, for the time being, i suggest seperating the unwell fish from the others and keeping it on it's own until it recovers.

Good luck.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like a Bacterial infection. These are pretty easy to treat on larger fish and not to bad with smaller fish either.
There are a number of effective treatments for many strains of bacterial infections. The most common is tetracycline.
You may want to give him a hospital tank while treating or at least cover the sides of the tank to eliminate stress from the outside world during treatment. Silver Dollars tend to be very skittish and the less stress during treatment the better. Just remember silver dollars are a delicate fish you may not want to treat it at the full levels that the bottle suggests.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Lol Im no help. But i hope He/she gets better!!!! GL


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You probably abraded the fish when moving it to the new tank, or maybe something bit a chunk out of it.
Anyway, treat for fungus & infection. The addition of Melafix & Pimafix together may be enough, or you can also try Maroxy & Maracyn or some other antibiotic/antifungal meds. I don't know if your local feed & seed store carries it, or if your local Veterinarian does, but there is a cream called Panalog which is truly amazing in it's ability to heal infections & wounds like this. Yes, I said cream, as in you'd have to dab a splotch of it onto the wound and let it sit about 30 seconds before returning the fish to the water. It's only for emergencies, though, so first try the other stuff.


----------

